# Almost finished.



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

Still need to get the entrance and bathroom done, but at least I can enjoy the NCAA tournament this year. I'm going to try to post a few pics.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

A few more....ooops didn't meant to put that last one in. :neener:


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

Last couple, I'm not a good photographer.


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking real good. I like it.


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice. :clap:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice room! I like the open design and allthough i'm not a fan of in-walls they tend to free up a ton of space, how do they sound by the way? Again, awesome job!:T

Off Topic, Is that a Bull Mastiff in your Avatar? Such good dogs.:highfive:


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

First It is a Bullmastiff, he is my second. He goes around 140 lbs and is very athletic. Second the speakers are Klipsch, the dual in wall subs and the overheads. They are GREAT! Coupled with a Marantz receiver and Samsung blue-ray player. The chairs are berkline of course. The TV over the bar is also Samsung, and it's all connected by a universal remote.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought that is what it was he/she looks just like my 170lb Hooch, amazing how athletic they are for there size he can easily outrun and trample my little 65lb Boxer Shepard mix but for some reason she still puts him in his place (something about the hold women have over men is my guess:whistling.

I'm glad to hear that the speakers sound good and also you have a very nice lineup of equipment.:T Again, i've gotta say i really like the room.:sn:


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

It WAS my oldest daughters room. We have been planning it since she was 16. Soooo, when she went off to college we put the power of home theater shack to the task. So much good info here. I did my research and picked the components I wanted (could afford) and still went thousands over budget. I could have never done it in a booming economy, however the downturn in '08 allowed me to buy the theater piece meal and at bargain prices. I worked some overtime to pay for the construction account my work is easier than manual labor. I don't think I have ever had a project turn out exactly the way I envisioned it, until now. 

About the dawg. He is the house protector, my first line of defense, he would gladly lay down his life to save ours. But to people that we LET into our home he is loving and tolerant. I will never be without a bullmastiff.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

bucky925 said:


> About the dawg. He is the house protector, my first line of defense, he would gladly lay down his life to save ours. But to people that we LET into our home he is loving and tolerant. I will never be without a bullmastiff.


Those dogs must have been bred that way (actually from what i've read they were)as mine is the same way. Totally trustworthy and allmost more loyal then a Labrador Retriever, they truly are great dogs mine wouldn't hurt a soul but if he senses things aren't good he is the first to let ya know along with the little dog. She's like a little Pistol:foottap: and he is the Bazookaaddle:.

Allaround you have made great choices from animals to equipment, goodman!:T


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

Very true...If you for instance came to my house, Manny would just stand between you and my wife...no threats, no growls, just would not let you get between you and her.....It's just great. by the way, he is laying next to me snoring away right now....rofl


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

bucky925 said:


> I don't think I have ever had a project turn out exactly the way I envisioned it, until now.
> 
> I will never be without a bullmastiff.


Two things everyone should have, a good home theater and a good BM. :neener:

I'd sure like to a/b a room with in walls and a good standard setup. A lot of people say they can't compare but I'm not sold on that.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

I really stressed on my in walls....but in the end I'm so glad I did....I don't think I gave up a lot of quality sound for the clean look of the room....Everything in life is a tradeoff and i can live with this one.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

bucky925 said:


> Very true...If you for instance came to my house, Manny would just stand between you and my wife...no threats, no growls, just would not let you get between you and her.....It's just great. by the way, he is laying next to me snoring away right now....rofl


Comedy! Mine is doing the same thing.:rofl: Ah, you gotta love it.:sn:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

bucky925 said:


> I really stressed on my in walls....but in the end I'm so glad I did....I don't think I gave up a lot of quality sound for the clean look of the room....Everything in life is a tradeoff and i can live with this one.


It truly is a trade off but when the right brand is chosen and done right they actually sound quite amazing, i have Parasound in-walls in my front room for surrounds, it took abit of work to get them to sound good by encloseing them which i believe helped 10 fold.


----------



## skipper (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice theather sir.love the chairs by the way.will post some pics of my theather soon its in a apartment cheers


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice!

Now if the ceiling joists run left to right, you can put in a drop down screen say about 10' wide...

:whistling:


----------

